#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-01
<UndiFineD> good morning
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-02
<UndiFineD> good morning
<vince2678> hello
<vince2678> What is ubuntu tour about?
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-03
<UndiFineD> good morning
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-04
<webrsk> happy morning :)
<UndiFineD> good morning
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-06
<Muscovy> I'm starting to thing we should put the screenshots in debs instead of tarballs.
<Muscovy> The only reason I thought tarballs was because .debs would fail if the package manager was running.
<Muscovy> Since we'll need to manually tell them to install (as to pick the right language).
<Muscovy> But we could use a try/except loop or something to get around that.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-07
<EricThibault> Hi!
<EricThibault> Is there an admin online?
<UndiFineD> hello EricThibault
<EricThibault> Hi
<EricThibault> I would like to join the team :)
<UndiFineD> great, we could use a few more active people
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Let's finish the writing !
<UndiFineD> in this topic are all the links
<EricThibault> I'm a 17 years old student, just discovered Ubuntu about 3 months ago, did massive learning on this OS, including Desktop and Server
<EricThibault> Okay, I just read : Send us an email or stop by the #ubuntu-tour channel on irc.freenode.net to ask us a question, introduce yourself, or get to know the other members of the team.
<EricThibault> I thought it was an essential step to join the team
<Omega> I'm here
<Omega> damn
<Omega> he left
<UndiFineD> Omega, into assimilation modus ?
<Omega> Hmm?
<EricThibault> Hi Muscovy!
<Muscovy> Hello EricThibault.
<EricThibault> I just read the email you sent me
<EricThibault> So, your team is about showing people how Ubuntu can be amazing and used everywhere, right?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<EricThibault> And how do you proceed?
<Muscovy> As in from our current progress?
<EricThibault> Yeah
<Muscovy> We're hoping to finish writing some stuff on Evolution, Firefox, and Rhythmbox,
<Muscovy> then we'll start packaging the tour, and ask people for opinions.
<Muscovy> On how understandable it is, if we've missed topics, etc.
<EricThibault> Let's say I'm a windows standard user, and I don't even know the words Ubuntu, Linux, OpenSource.  How will I land on your website, if you have one?  How will you try to convince me to leave 30 years of windows utilisation to get on Ubuntu?
<Muscovy> Well, I don't think we're using the website as anything other than a developer portal at the moment.
<EricThibault> By the way, I read that you are an high school student!  I just graduated last year, im 17!
<Muscovy> Ah, same age as me. :D
<EricThibault> Are you using a CMS for the website?
<Muscovy> Wait.
<Muscovy> Nope, just from scratch.
<EricThibault> Or it's all javascript, html and css?
<Muscovy> ANd some php.
<Muscovy> I used php for a few ease-of-editing stuff.
<Muscovy> We do hope to have an online version of the tour.
<EricThibault> Because it's pretty basic.  I know you don't know me much, but I just completed a DEP in Quebec, Canada, which is, if i translate, Professionnal Studies Diploma, thats almost like college.
<Muscovy> Ah.
<Muscovy> Yeah, the website does need some updates.
<EricThibault> And I'll finish it in 3 days.  Since I've started it, i've made 1800hrs, focused on programming, and a bit of networking.
<EricThibault> So i'm pretty good with the web, and did you know that CMS are a lot easier to work with, and give better results in less time?
<Muscovy> I didn't.
<EricThibault> You know what's a CMS?
<Muscovy> I learned this morning actually.
<EricThibault> Content Management System.  Those allow you to do like 95% less code.
<EricThibault> And the visual effects are way better
<Muscovy> Would you recommend a particular one?
<EricThibault> As an example, this is one of our school's website.  Took like 5 minutes to do + adding the text : http://lepisc.com/intranet/
<EricThibault> I know it's in french, just for you to see the result!
<Muscovy> I use Chrome, so I translated it.
<EricThibault> Ok, cool
<Muscovy> Yeah, I see what you mean.
<EricThibault> Tell me if you think I'm too fast, I know we don't know each other yet.  You could make me a subdomain, I could build up the website, because I have a lot of free time, and then, if you like the result, we can easily switch it to the primary domain
<Muscovy> That or I could give you the code (it's in a bzr branch) and you could do it locally.
<Muscovy> My webhost locks ftp accounts like crazy.
<Muscovy> In the creation of the site we had a lot of issues there.
<EricThibault> Yeah, doing it locally, on a small LAMP server could work pretty well.
<EricThibault> I'd show you the results with some screens
<EricThibault> Just a question!  What time are you usually logged on, and what time is it where you live?   So I could easily contact you on the IRC channel!
<Muscovy> On weekdays I'm on from about 11:30 PM to 5:00 AM UTC.
<Muscovy> On and off.
<Muscovy> Feel free to email me or the email list too.
<EricThibault> Good
<EricThibault> Where do you live?
<Muscovy> West coast of Canada.
<EricThibault> Im near Montreal!
<EricThibault> Which explains why I'm a frenchie
<Muscovy> Indeed.
<Muscovy> I keep meaning to update the site, so I'll play with it during the next week.
<Muscovy> There's a sync of it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~muscovy/+junk/ubuntu-tour-site
<Muscovy> The sync excludes a few things like the IRC logs.
<EricThibault> What's a branch?
<Muscovy> Oh.
<Muscovy> Ever used something like Git or SVN?
<EricThibault> Sorry, I'm new to launchpad
<EricThibault> Nope
<Muscovy> We use Bzr (Bazaar), a version Control SYstem.
<Muscovy> VCS are systems that intelligently upload/sync project files.
<Muscovy> They deal with merges and so on.
<EricThibault> Ok
<Muscovy> http://ubuntutour.org/contribute/branch/ explains the basics of using it.
<Muscovy> Most the the page stuff it setup.
<EricThibault> thanks, ill check that
<EricThibault> Hi again!
<EricThibault> I have a question!  Do you want the website of Ubuntu Tour to be similar to Ubuntu.com, or just a nice sleek finish, with many nice options?
<Muscovy> EricThibault, we're trying to go with the Ubuntu style.
<Muscovy> So it doesn't need to mirror it, but the same conventions would be nice.
<EricThibault> What do you mean by conventions?
<Muscovy> The same general colour schemes and so on.
<Muscovy> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ might be useful.
<EricThibault> Is Ubuntu design (like ubuntu.com) open source, because i'd just copy the pictures, and build something really awesome, no wordpress, just with some js and jquery
<Muscovy> I think it is.
<EricThibault> So I can copy the images, and just change the text?
<Muscovy> I believe so.
